

SpaceX Raises $1B in New Funding from Google and Fidelity - egevesite
http://egeve.com/en/hereandthere/1175-spacex-raises-$1-billion-in-new-funding-from-google-and-fidelity.html

======
VickyS
I think it's a very smart investment. I hope SpaceX do well. It would be
awesome if they succeed at everything they say they're going to do. Just do
it, don't let dream die. Hope I can travel to Mars in my life time.

